# recovering system from mountroot



## mdl90 (Oct 16, 2016)

After a power failure, my system 10.2 (updated to 11, IIRC) delivers me to 

`rootmount>` and reports that / was not properly dismounted.

`?` returns /dev/ada0p1, /dev/ada0p2, /dev/ada0p3. (boot,root,swap respectively).

I can do `ufs:/dev/ada0p2`, to get to a shell; `find / -name fstab` then gives no result.

Why do I see no fstab?
How can I recover the system to normal booting?


----------



## tingo (Oct 16, 2016)

The normal thing to do is to run fsck(8).


----------



## mdl90 (Oct 16, 2016)

Apparently, `fsck` requires an fstab 

...however, works with -y option.

After running this on /dev/ada0p2, the system still goes to `mountroot>`


----------



## tingo (Oct 16, 2016)

No, it doesn't - you can specify things like `# fsck /dev/ada0p2` as well.


----------



## mdl90 (Oct 16, 2016)

`fsck /dev/ada0p1` returns, bad superblock message, error 22, an ioctl error message.
`fsck /dev/ada0p2` returns segmentation fault errors

Should I be concerned about the absence of fstab?

`halt` gives device not configured


----------



## mdl90 (Oct 16, 2016)

I seem not to have /etc at all, (and so cannot use `mount` - for a usb drive - with the same instructions as I would normally).


----------



## mdl90 (Oct 16, 2016)

With fsck I've been able to make /dev/ada0p2 clean. Boot still goes to `mountroot>`


----------



## mdl90 (Oct 17, 2016)

Supposing that the absence of fstab is the first problem to address...meanwhile I'm not clear where to go for docs on recovery using mountroot?


----------

